# Mobile honey house



## Dekker Naude (Feb 1, 2010)

Hallo,

We extract our honey in a mobile honey house.

1) It is a normal 20 feet shipping container.
2) Capacity of 2 tons a day
3) Can store 160 supers in warm room.

We use a 40 frame parallel honey extractor, designed and manufactured in South Africa.

The drawings is to large to attach, if anybody would like to see it I will send it to their personal e-mail address.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

email them over and i can shrink them down if you like


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

extractor section


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)




----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

extractor in 3d


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

That's pretty cool! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cool setup!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I met a small group of Guatemalans who extracted right in the beeyard in a panel van, like a UPS Truck.

I also know an Amish family who built a screen house on an open trailer and extracted in that.


----------



## Dekker Naude (Feb 1, 2010)

That is interesting!

We also have a 5.2 meter trailer that we closed off like a caravan it is pulled by a pick-up. So we can take the extracting room where ever the bees are, extract it on site and putt the wet supers back onto the same bees. By doing that we safe fuel cost, labour cost (idle time), you don't need as many supers per hive and you don't spread diseases between sites.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Anyone running something like this in a large cargo trailer? 
I'm looking at this as something you could pull into a large shop during extracting season, then pull outside when not being used. It could also be moved between summer and winter locations. It would be used in a 400-600 hive operation. 
Just thinking outside the box.
I have seen the Mobile Extraction Trailer that is being sold for lots of money- I don't have that kind of money.


----------



## becsbeehive (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for those diagrams Robbo


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

that's what I have for a honey house - a 20 foot sea can - another setting beside it for extra storage of full supers. Works great - and if I want to put it on my 24 foot gooseneck trailer with a gen set I can and pull it around to different yards. Never did but I have that option.


----------



## cschnabel (Nov 13, 2016)

I also saw the Canadian honey trailer. Very expensive, and a lot of honey to process to make it cost effective. I recently donated blood on a Red Cross bus and while sitting there with the needle in my arm wondered if this was a more reasonable model. After doing a lot of research and planning it out, I am putting together a prototype and hope to have it ready by Spring 2017. The idea is not to just use it for myself, but provide mobile extraction to others as a service, at a cost of around $.25 a pound. Interested to hear any thoughts on this.


----------



## cheryl1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm planning on mobile extracting. This year it will likely be a screened tent with a tarp floor and just set up in the bee yard. Next step would be a dedicated trailer


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

sak, any issue with rodents getting into those sea cans?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Nope - there wind and water tight - just keep the doors shut


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> that's what I have for a honey house - a 20 foot sea can - another setting beside it for extra storage of full supers. Works great - and if I want to put it on my 24 foot gooseneck trailer with a gen set I can and pull it around to different yards. Never did but I have that option.


Any pics? Did you insulate? what size extracting and uncapping equipment? do you bottle in the container? AC unit to keep cool?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Have no photos but have a cowen uncapper and a 32 frame extractor inside. also a 550 gallon SS tote for a storage tank. no insulation but a 15000 BTU AC mounted in the front of the sea can


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> Have no photos but have a cowen uncapper and a 32 frame extractor inside. also a 550 gallon SS tote for a storage tank. no insulation but a 15000 BTU AC mounted in the front of the sea can


Sounds good. Looking at options right now, and a container may be the way to go.

Thanks


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

sakhoney said:


> Have no photos but have a cowen uncapper and a 32 frame extractor inside. also a 550 gallon SS tote for a storage tank. no insulation but a 15000 BTU AC mounted in the front of the sea can


Sak,

a few more questions if you do not mind. Do you have a AC set up? if so, how many BTU? Did you cover the floors or leave them wood? did you insulate to container? is it parked in the shade or sun?


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Check out this one:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUjA0A1iK7I


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Check out this one:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUjA0A1iK7I


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Others: 

http://www.beetech.co.nz/mobile-photos.htm

http://bouteljeproducts.co.nz/catalogue/product/mobile-systems/


----------

